# Portugal/Algarve Angel-Erfahrungen?



## wingoldfisch (29. Januar 2006)

Hallo,
im April werde ich einige Tage an der Westküste der Algarve verbringen. Als Frischangler will ich dort ausgiebig meiner neuen Leidenschaft nachgehen.

Hat jemand Erfahrung, wie und was man dort fischen kann und evtl. Geräte-/Ködertips? War vielleicht schon jemand mal dort?

Auf Bildern von dort sieht man die Einheimischen ´rockfischen´, die  Klippen dort sind ziemlich hoch und steil, ich glaube, das ist nix für mich - ich möchte lieber vom Strand aus Angeln - es gibt auch wunderschöne lange Sandstrände. Ich wollte zwei Brandungsangeln, einige Brandungsvorfächer und nötige Kleinteile mitnehmen. Hat jemand weitere Tips?

Vielen Dank schonmal...


----------



## donlotis (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Portugal/Algarve Angel-Erfahrungen?*

Hallo, einer der besten Köder: Tintenfisch oder Calamaresstücke, evt. auch halbe Sardinen. Bekommt man dort auf jedem Markt...

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Sargo (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Portugal/Algarve Angel-Erfahrungen?*

Hy,

also ich ngle ausschließlich an der Algare und das 2 - 3 mal pro Jahr, kenne mich also etwas aus. Wo genau wirst Du denn sein ? Calamares als Köder kann ich nicht bestätgen, eher die Port. Wattwürmer (eine packung in der 
Marina = € 225). Brandugsrten braucst duan derAlgarve nicht, wohl aber an
der Westküste. angeln von den Klippen ist nicht zu empfehlen,es gibt jedes Jahr zu viele Tote ! Am Strand ist es relaxt und die beste Zeit ist nachmittags
is in die Dunkelheit hinein. 

Melde mich nocmal, wenn Du den genauen Ort nennst.

SARGO  #h |supergri #h |bla: |bla:


----------



## wingoldfisch (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Portugal/Algarve Angel-Erfahrungen?*

Ich fahre in die Nähe von Aljezur, also Westküste. Da liege ich mit den Brandungsangeln wohl doch nicht so falsch, oder? Was meinst Du mit "eine packung in der Marina = € 225"? Klippenfischen wollte ich ohnehin nicht machen (Höhenangst...).
Ansonsten Danke schon mal für die Tips.


----------



## ralle (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Portugal/Algarve Angel-Erfahrungen?*

Hallo wingoldfisch

Sollte bestimmt 2,25 € heißen


----------



## totoconha (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Portugal/Algarve Angel-Erfahrungen?*

Hallo wingoldfisch, von Aljezur aus kannst Du auch ein wenig in das Inland fahren und Süßwasserfischen. Wenn Du Richtung Marmelete fährst ist der Barragem de Bravura ausgeschildert - ist `n Stausee mit richtig fetten Forellen und Karpfen.
LG Torsten


----------



## totoconha (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Portugal/Algarve Angel-Erfahrungen?*

...p.s. da tuns die gleichen Köder und Ruten wie auch daheim )))


----------



## wingoldfisch (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Portugal/Algarve Angel-Erfahrungen?*

Danke für den Tip, Torsten, super, werde ich auf jedem Fall machen. Wie sieht es dort mit Angelerlaubnissen aus. Für das Meer braucht man bestimmt nichts, oder? Aber an dem empfohlenen Barragem de Bravur, wie ist es da?

Hat noch jemand vielleicht Erfahrung mit dem Meeresangeln an der Westküste der Algarve?


----------



## Sargo (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Portugal/Algarve Angel-Erfahrungen?*

Hy,

klar sollte es € 2,25 pro packung heißen. Du soltest Dich bei Anreise in 
Lagos mit Ködern eindecken. DerMarkt in Aljezur ist sehr schön und man bekommt auch alles außer eben Angelköder.

In der Region bist Du in einem Anglerparadies. Die Geräte müssen natürlich
stärkr sein als an der friedlichen Algarve. Du hast meist sehr starke Brandung
und eim Grundangeln eider auch sehr viele Hänger. 100 - 150 Gramm Wurfgewicht solltest Du schon rechnen, Rute ca. ab 4 Meter.

Wegen der Höhenangst (ist berechtigt !) wie gesagt am Spätnachmittag
bis in die Nacht hinein an einem der Traumstrände probieren. Es ght eigentlich immer was.

Viel Glück, bitte Bericht bei Rückkehr oder kurzer Anruf 07222 49207


Grüße

SARGO   |wavey: #6 #6 :q :q


----------



## wingoldfisch (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Portugal/Algarve Angel-Erfahrungen?*

Super, vielen Dank für die Infos, vor allem das mit den Ködern ist sehr nützlich! Von den Geräten her bin ich wohl auf dem richtigen Weg, so ähnlich habe ich mir das vorgestellt.

Daß ich dort in einem Angelparadies bin freut mich natürlich sehr! Ich werde auf jedem Fall berichten, wie es war, aber bitte nicht zuviel erwarten, bin ziemlicher Anfänger. Ich werde mich aber ausgiebig, lang und geduldig dem Fischen widmen, gibt es was Schöneres...?


----------



## zanderzocker1 (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Portugal/Algarve Angel-Erfahrungen?*

ich habe dort drei hornhechte und viele doraden gafangen bei flut geht es gut auf die großen abends von der brandung auf sand- und dornhai, rochen und größeren doraden ich benutze ort eine brandungsrute und der beste köder ist ein sandwurm auf einen 8 haken gezogen ich angle tagsüber meistens mit pose und wiegesagt abends mit grundblei von der brandung

Petri Heil 

MFG Zanderzocker1|wavey:


----------



## wingoldfisch (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Portugal/Algarve Angel-Erfahrungen?*

Noch ein paar gute Hinweise, vielen Dank, Zanderzocker1!

Zanderzocker sagt Sandwurm, Sargo sagt Wattwurm, ist das das gleiche? (...habt Nachsicht, bin Anfänger.) Sargo schreibt auch, daß ich mir die Würmer bei der Ankunft in Lagos besorgen soll, komme aber in Faro an und das auch noch spät abends. Im Netz habe ich gesehen, das es in Aljezur ein Angelgeschäft gibt, kennt das jemand, und weiß, ob es dort Würmer gibt? Wenn nicht, muß ich dann bis nach Lagos?

Zu den Haken, Zanderzocker, sind 8er Haken nicht eher klein fürs Brandungsangeln? (Du hast ja was gefangen, aber würde mich interessieren...). Könntest Du etwas genauer beschreiben, wie Du tagsüber im Meer mit Pose angelst? Ich finde Posenangeln nämlich super, dachte aber, daß das im Meer mit Brandung und flachen Sandstränden usw. gar nicht geht. Über ein paar Worte zum verwendeten Material würde ich mich auch sehr freuen. Vielen Dank.

wingoldfisch


----------



## Sargo (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Portugal/Algarve Angel-Erfahrungen?*

#h |supergri |bla: |bla: |bla: 

Hui jetzt wird es richtig intressant ?

Also das Fischen mit Pose betreiben die Angler, die von den Klippen fischen.

Sicher sinddort die besten Angelstellen, allerdings nie ganz ungefährlich.Wie gesagt gibt es in der Region Aljezur jedes jahr etliche Tote beim Fischen von
den Klippen. Bin selbst immer wiedr überracht. Da sind die Wellen 1/2 Stunde
friedlich so daß man leichtsinnig werden kann und dann ommt wie aus dem Nichts plötzlich ein Brecher der 20 Meter an den Klippen hochschlägt.

Habe gerade vor zwei Monaten einen guen Freund durch das Angeln verloren.

Ok, es gibt auh durchaus enige Stellendie wohl sicher sind, wenn man sehr vorsichtig ist. Wo genau hast Du, Zanderzocker denn gefischt ? Da ich laufend da unten bin interessiert mich das sehr. Gute Stellen, wo man ans 
tiefe Wasser kommt und recht sicher steht sind rar. Natürlich kann man 
immer schauen wo die Auto stehen, sind dann meist Angler.

Also bitte noch etwas genauer, Zanderzocker. Freue mich immer zu lernen.

Den Angeladen in Aljezur kenne ich nicht. Die Einheimischen Angler von Aljezur sagten ir, daß es in Aljezu keine Würmer zu kaufen gibt. Ob es
Watt oder sandwürmer sind weiß ich nicht. In der Marina in Lagos (Näche 
Bahnhof und Pingo Deuche (supermarkt) ist die Mariscaria Paula, wo es alle
nur erdenklichen Köder gibt. Auch Ralos (kleine lebendige krebse) sind ein 
super Köder. Ds Geschäft hat bis mindestens 21.00 Ur geöffnet. Ein Besuch lohnt  sich da sich die Würmer im Kühlscharank problemlos einige Tage halten.

Der richtige Köder ist die halbe Miete !!!

Freue mich mhr zu hören von Zanderzocker

Grüße vom Portugalfan

SARGO

#d |bla: |bla: #6 
er


----------



## zanderzocker1 (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Portugal/Algarve Angel-Erfahrungen?*

Sry die 8er haken nehme ich nur zum posenfischen ich nehme 1-3/0 zum brandungsangel je nach der fischart auf die ich gehe:m

MFG Zanderzocker1


----------



## zanderzocker1 (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Portugal/Algarve Angel-Erfahrungen?*

Ich habe im club atlantiko am strand gefischt auf den klippen ist es mir zu gefährlich dort sind auch schon viele angler verunglückt ich angle von einem felsvorsprung wenn du mal in portugal bist und ich auch würde ich mich freuen wenn mir mal zusammen angeln gehen könnten ich würde dir den felsvorsprung zeigen den der liegt vll. 50cm über dem meer

MFG Zanderzocker1


----------



## Sargo (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Portugal/Algarve Angel-Erfahrungen?*

Hy Zanderzocker,

habe gestern gebucht und bin von 14. - 24. Mai in Portugal.

Wo ist der Club Atlantico ? Kannst Du die Stelle kurz beschreiben ??

Danke

SARGO


----------



## Sargo (12. März 2006)

*AW: Portugal/Algarve Angel-Erfahrungen?*

|uhoh: 

Hallo wingoldfisch, bitte nach Rückkehr aus Portugal einen Berich 
verfassen

Hallo Zanderzocker, na schon eine Karte gefunden, wo sich der Club
Atlantiko befindet ?

Grüße

SARGO

        #h #h #h #h #h


----------



## wingoldfisch (12. März 2006)

*AW: Portugal/Algarve Angel-Erfahrungen?*



			
				Sargo schrieb:
			
		

> |uhoh:
> 
> Hallo wingoldfisch, bitte nach Rückkehr aus Portugal einen Berich
> verfassen
> ...



Wird gemacht! Das ist dann Mitte April.

#a


----------



## der_jorge (30. März 2006)

*AW: Portugal/Algarve Angel-Erfahrungen?*

Hallo Sargo
ich fahre im may  in die nähe von Peniche
haste da schon mal geangelt?
ich wollte auch das erste mal mit einem Kutter raus
kannst du mir ein paar tips geben
was für köder vom boot aus?
angelt man mit dem gleichem geräht wie in nord und ostsee?
und wenn du ab dem 16 may in portugal bist dann konnten wir uns doch 
mal treffen.

                                                                                 MFG
                                                                             der-jorge


----------



## Lucio (2. April 2006)

*AW: Portugal/Algarve Angel-Erfahrungen?*

Hallo,

-ich fahre im may  in die nähe von Peniche
haste da schon mal geangelt?

Peniche ist mit das beste Angelrevier in Portugal. Du hast Strand, Klippen, Felsen und eine sehr gute Lagune in der Nähe. An Vielseitigkeit ist Peniche nicht zu übertreffen.

-ich wollte auch das erste mal mit einem Kutter raus
kannst du mir ein paar tips geben
was für köder vom boot aus?

Garnelen, Würmer und Sardinenfetzen.

-angelt man mit dem gleichem geräht wie in nord und ostsee?


Keine Ahnung,#c kann dir aber sagen wie das Gerät In Portugal ausschaut|supergri ca. 2m Rute mit extrem feiner Spitze damit man die Zupfer spürt. Muss wirklich sehr fein sein. Mittlere Stationärrolle mit geflochtener Hauptschnur. 10Kg reichen. Dann Fluacarbonvorfach und Einzelhaken.
Was auch noch wichtig ist sind Pillen gegen Übelkeit und Regenklamotten.
Vom Ufer aus ist eine Brandungsrute angesagt die Bleie zw. 120-180gr wirft.


Lucio


----------



## wingoldfisch (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Portugal/Algarve Angel-Erfahrungen?*

Also dann, ich bin jetzt zurück aus Portugal und hier mein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht:

Um es nochmal vorweg zu sagen, ich bin noch ziemlicher Anfänger. Am Anfang war es recht frustrierend, ich kam dort mit meinen zwei kräftigen Brandungsruten an und habe versucht, damit schöne Weitwürfe hinzukriegen. Das ist mir erst mal nicht so doll gelungen, einereseits aus Unerfahrenheit und mangelhafter Technik meinerseits, aber auch wegen des starken Gegenwindes. Aber das schlimmste waren eigentlich die permanenten Hänger. Mehr als die Hälfte der Würfe sind im Verlust des Hakens, oft auch des Bleis resultiert. Und die Fangquote tendierte auch gegen null.

Daraufhin bin ich dazu übergegangen, die einheimischen Angler zu beobachten. Klar, wie vorher in diesem Thread schon erwähnt, vielen stellen sich auf die Klippen und fischen von dort herunter. Das ist wirklich atemberaubend anzusehen, teilweise stehen die Leute auf Überhängen, da kriege ich schon vom hinschauen flaue Knie. Aber bei den vielen Felsen im Wasser und den ewigen Hängern ist dies sicher die effektivste Art zu angeln. Diejenigen die vom aus Ufer geangelt haben, hatten alle relativ kräftige Teleskopruten mit kräftiger Schnur. Vor das Vorfach haben sie ein kugelförmiges Blei von ich vermute mal 50-80 g montiert. Sowas (das Blei, nicht die Rute) habe ich mir auch besorgt, die Hängerproblematik wurde etwas besser, der Erfolg blieb aber trotzdem aus. Es hängt wohl auch extrem damit zusammen, daß die Einheimischen die Stellen sehr gut kennen und einfach wissen, wo sie hinwerfen können und wo nicht. Klar, viele angeln dort, offensichtlich auch mit Erfolg, mir in meiner Unerfahrenheit ist es aber eben nicht wirklich gelungen. Man konnte auch am Sandstrand einfach die Rute auswerfen, aber da hat man es mit Badegästen zu tun und mein Eindruck ist, daß dort kaum Fische unterwegs sind, weil es dort ja auch auf der Sandbank nicht allzuviel zu fressen gibt. An den Rändern der Strände, dort wo der Übergang zu den Steilklippen ist, ist es fischtechnisch interessanter, aber da sind die Felsen eben auch im Wasser. Die Einheimischen angeln auch nur dort.

Die eigentliche Wende kam, als ich einen älteren Portugiesen beobachtet habe, der an einer bestimmten Stelle bei Ebbe mit der Pose geangelt hat. Daraufhin habe ich mir eine Gezeitentabelle besorgt und bin unter der Woche, wo am Strand weniger los war, ca. zwei Stunden vor Ebbe, an diese Stelle gegangen. Vorher kam man da gar nicht hin, weil die Felsen überspült waren. Das war so eine Art von beiden Seiten geschützer Einlauf, der die Brandung so stark abgeschwächt hat, daß man eben tatsächlich die Pose schwimmen lassen konnte. Dort habe ich dann auch den ein oder anderen größeren Fisch erwischt. Es war auch einfach eine totale Erleichterung, einfach mal die Pose schwimmen zu lassen und nicht ständig mit den Hängern zu kämpfen.

Ich würde jedem empfehlen, der an der Atlantikküste der Algarve angeln möchte, sich einen ortskundigen Angelkollegen zu suchen, der ihm die geeigneten Stellen zeigt oder sich viel Zeit für die Erkundung der Örtlichkeiten zu nehmen. So war es zumindest dort wo ich war, in der Nähe von Aljezur.

Aber unabhänig vom Fangerfolg: die Landschaft, das Meer, die Brandung, die Steilklippen, das teilweise rauhe Klima, das Licht, all das ist dort wirklich wunderschön und faszinierend, ich möchte dort unbedingt wieder hin.


----------



## Sargo (30. Mai 2006)

*gerade zurück aus Portugal*

Hy Zanderzocker und alle Portugal - fans,

bin gerade vom Angeln zurück und es war wieder Klasse, wenn auch Licht und Schatten .....

Zum ersten Mal fing ich einige Knurrhähne am Strand von schöner Größe. Dieser Fisch ist in einer Fischsuppe zubereitet ein Genuß, sehr festes, helles,
wohlschmeckendes Fleisch ! Auch fing ich zum ersten Mal einige Petermännchen in erstaunlicher Größe. Bitte Vorsicht, der Fisch ist sehr 
giftig (oder seine Stacheln). Schön war auch der Fank von Seezungen und
eines Seewolfes mit schwarzen Punkten. Deutscher Name fehlt, sieht aus wie eine Meerforelle und kämpft prächtig. An einem Morgen fing ich am 
Strand Sargo auf Sargo und am nächsten Morgen gar nichts obwohl Köder, Wellen, Gerät alles identisch waren, schon komisch.

Erstaunlich waren auch die Fänge an der Westküste wo die Einheimischen von
den Klippen klasse rote Barsche, glaube die heißen Bicas gefangen haben mit guten Gewichten zwischen 2 - 3 kg. Erstaunlich war die Montage wobei ein
längliches Blei von 8 Gramm direkt an den Haken anschloss. Köder waren
Muscheln die mit Nylonfaden einer alten Strumpfhose umwickelt wurden, damit das weiche Fleisch besser am Haken hält. Diese Montage weil man mit
Wirbel und Vorfach sofort üble Hänger hat.

Erstaunt war ich als ich eines Nachts vom Strand 4 Bisse hatte. Jedesmal 
verlor ich den prächtigen Fisch nach kurzem, heftigem Drill weil das Vorfach 
(immerhin Platil strong 27 - er) durchgebissen wurde. Welche Montage empfehlt Ihr mir hier ? Dünnes Stahlvorfach ???

Erbitte weitere Erlebnisberichte von der schönen Algarve. Mir hat es wieder super gefallen wenn es auch zeiten gab wo ich nicht so viel gefangen habe
wie auch schon.

Grüße

SARGO, der Portugalfan

|wavey: |wavey: |bla: |bla: :m


----------



## Freshwater (7. August 2006)

*AW: Portugal/Algarve Angel-Erfahrungen?*

Hallo Portugal-Fans,

ich reise Ende September nach Tavira. Hat jemand für diese Region Erfahrungen, die er/sie teilen kann.

Habe in Google Earth gesehen, dass es auch Stauseeen gibt.

Danke für die Infos vorab ...

Grüße,


----------



## Jose (12. August 2006)

*AW: Portugal/Algarve Angel-Erfahrungen?*



Freshwater schrieb:


> Hallo Portugal-Fans,
> ich reise Ende September nach Tavira. Hat jemand für diese Region Erfahrungen, die er/sie teilen kann.
> Habe in Google Earth gesehen, dass es auch Stauseeen gibt.
> Danke für die Infos vorab ...
> Grüße,


Vergiß die Stauseen, erstens brauchst du eine lizenz und zweitens sehen die barragems (stauseen) in google weit voller aus als in wirklichkeit. fische: karpfen und schwarzbarsche. ich denke am meer isses "mais divertido", unterhaltsamer. wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist die Gegend um Tavira flach und "wattig". investier nen tag in spaziergänge und schau den Anglern auf die Finger. noch 'n Tip: stell dich nicht an einen Platz, wo sich die Einheimischen knubbeln. die Portugiesen sind die liebsten Leute, aber für viele Angler, besser Fischer, geht es da um Geld, das sie dringend brauchen, und dann kann es unfreundlich werden.


----------



## jottweebee (12. August 2006)

*AW: Portugal/Algarve Angel-Erfahrungen?*

Wie sieht es mit einer Lizenz am Meer in Portugal aus?
In Spanien wird die "Licencia de Pesca Maritima" benötigt. Dort werden auch Kontrollen durchgeführt.


----------



## Jose (12. August 2006)

*AW: Portugal/Algarve Angel-Erfahrungen?*



jottweebee schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit einer Lizenz am Meer in Portugal aus?
> In Spanien wird die "Licencia de Pesca Maritima" benötigt. Dort werden auch Kontrollen durchgeführt.


Fischen im Meer ist in Portugal lizenzfrei. Gilt aber nur fürs Fischen mit Rute. Harpunieren (bäääh!) erfordert eine Lizenz. 
Für Flüsse, Seen etc.  braucht mensch einen "Fischereischein", gelegentlich sogar einen Erlaubnisschein. Auch in Portugal wird kontrolliert und illegal kanns teuer werden. 
Lizenzen werden erteilt in der Gemeindeverwaltung, port. "Freguesia"
kosten quasi nix (kein Kasten Bier!) und gelten länger als der Urlaub (Jahresscheine).
Kontrollen am Strand, vor allem nachts, gelten mehr dem Schmuggel von Drogen usw. als fischlosen Urlaubsanglern 
Ach, was ich beinahe vergessen hätte: so frei & schön das Meeresfischen in Portugal ist, Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten gibts auch hier.
Hier ist die Liste, den Code kopieren, neue Textdatei erstellen, den text einfügen, datei in .htm umbenennen und im browser öffnen: dann hast du die tabelle digital vorliegen.

```
<table    border="1"> 
<tr><td   colspan="4"  >TAMANHOS MINIMOS DE CAPTURA DE PEIXE</td></tr> 
<tr><td  >NOME VULGAR</td><td  >NOME CIENTIFICO</td><td  >LEGAL</td><td  >PESCA DESPORTIVA</td></tr> 
<tr><td  >BESUGO</td><td  >PAGELLUS ACARNE</td><td  >18 CM</td><td  >18 CM</td></tr> 
<tr><td  >BICA</td><td  >PAGELLUS ERYTHRINUS</td><td  >15 CM</td><td  >18 CM</td></tr> 
<tr><td  >DOURADA</td><td  >SPARUS AURATA</td><td  >19 CM</td><td  >20 CM</td></tr> 
<tr><td  >FANECA</td><td  >TRISOPTERUS LUSCUS</td><td  >17 CM</td><td  >18 CM</td></tr> 
<tr><td  >GORAZ</td><td  >PAGELLUS BOGARAVEO</td><td  >25 CM</td><td  >25 CM</td></tr> 
<tr><td  >CHOUPA</td><td  >SPONDYLIOSOMA CANTHAURUS</td><td  >23 CM</td><td  >23 CM</td></tr> 
<tr><td  >PARGO LEG.</td><td  >PAGRUS PAGRUS</td><td  >20 CM</td><td  >25 CM</td></tr> 
<tr><td  >SARGO-SAFIA</td><td  >DIPLODUS VULGARIS</td><td  >15 CM</td><td  >18 CM</td></tr> 
<tr><td  >SARGO-VEADO</td><td  >DIPLODUS CERVINUS</td><td  >15 CM</td><td  >18 CM</td></tr> 
<tr><td  >SARGO-LEGITIMO</td><td  >DIPLODUS SARGUS</td><td  >15 CM</td><td  >18 CM</td></tr> 
<tr><td  >ROBALO-LEGITIM</td><td  >DICENTRARCHUS LABRAX</td><td  >36 CM</td><td  >36 CM</td></tr> 
<tr><td  >AREEIRO</td><td  >LEPIDORHOMBUS SPP</td><td  >20 CM</td><td  >30 CM</td></tr> 
<tr><td  >PREGADO</td><td  >SCOPHTALMUS MAXIMUS</td><td  >30 CM</td><td  >30 CM</td></tr> 
<tr><td  >LINGUADO</td><td  >SOLEA SPP</td><td  >24 CM</td><td  >30 CM</td></tr> 
<tr><td  >SOLHA</td><td  >PLEURONECTES PLATESSA</td><td  >27 CM</td><td  >30 CM</td></tr> 
<tr><td  >RODOVALHO</td><td  >SCOPHTHALMUS RHOMBUS</td><td  >30 CM</td><td  >30 CM</td></tr> 
<tr><td  >BADEJO</td><td  >MERLANGIUS MERLANGUS</td><td  >27 CM</td><td  >27 CM</td></tr> 
<tr><td  >FERREIRA</td><td  >LITHOGNATHUS MORMYRUS</td><td  >15 CM</td><td  >18 CM</td></tr> 
</table>
```
vorsichtshalber aber noch mal als bild. Die Namen der Fische kann man unter http://www.fishbase.org/search.php?lang=Portuguese rausklauben.
maßgebend sind die größen unter 'PESCA DESPORTIVA'.

Wem das noch nicht ausführlich genug ist, der kann seine Abende mit der Liste des Ministeriums für Landwirtschaft&Fischerei verbringen. viel spaß dabei


----------



## Freshwater (14. August 2006)

*AW: Portugal/Algarve Angel-Erfahrungen?*

Danke Jose!:m 

Was meinst du hält das Meer in Küstennähe bereit, bzw. wenn es "wattig" ist?

Grüße,


----------



## jottweebee (14. August 2006)

*AW: Portugal/Algarve Angel-Erfahrungen?*

@ Danke Jose für die Info.

Ich werde veraussichtlich wieder den Winter in Südspanien verbringen und mich im März in Richtung Algarve aufmachen um so um Ostern zurück zu sein.


----------



## Jose (15. August 2006)

*AW: Portugal/Algarve Angel-Erfahrungen?*



Freshwater schrieb:


> Danke Jose!:m
> Was meinst du hält das Meer in Küstennähe bereit, bzw. wenn es "wattig" ist?
> Grüße,


jo mann, nix mit puscheln und so.
da kommen "flüsse" rein, sedimente also, die küste ist flach, sandig mit schlick, vorgelagerte "inseln", also großer gezeitenbereich, boden eben etwas maddelig, "wattig". westwärts, nach sagres hin, wirds immer felsiger und höher - sandbuchten im wechsel mit meist unbegehbaren klippen. 'tschuldigung, für mich fängt das meer erst in sagres an, dann die westküste hoch, die klippen hoch, das wasser tief. sagenhaft!!!!


----------



## Sargo (19. August 2006)

*AW: Portugal/Algarve Angel-Erfahrungen?*

Hy wingoldfisch,

und wie war es denn nun zum Fischen in der Nähe Aljezur ?

Warte mit großem Interesse aud Deinen Bericht.

Und an Zanderzocker nochmals: Du nimmst ja ordentlich große
Haken zum Grundangeln. Wie sieht die Montage genau aus ?

Schnur 40 ? Vorfach wie beim Grundangeln zuhause ?

Wie schwer war Deine größte Dorade ? Wo der Club Atlantiko ist,
wissen wir leider immer noch nicht.


Grüße an alle Portugal - fans

SARGO


----------



## Sargo (19. August 2006)

*AW: Portugal/Algarve Angel-Erfahrungen?*

Hy wingoldfisch, |bla: |bla: 

wir warten immer noch sehnsüchtig auf Deinen Bericht vom
Angeln in der Nähe von Aljezur.

Und ein Wunsch an Zanderzocker: Wie genau sieht Deine Grundmontage aus. Haken ist ja recht groß. Schnur dann ca. 40 ? Montage wie beim Grundangeln zuhause ? Oder doch 
ein Stahlvorfach ?

Grüße an alle Portugal - fans

SARGO


----------



## uli-k (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Portugal/Algarve Angel-Erfahrungen?*

Hallo, habe die Tabelle mal übersetzt und die deutschen Bezeichnungen eingefügt.

<table border="1"> 
<tr><td colspan="5" >Mindestmaße für Angeln in Portugal</td></tr> 
<tr><td >Portugiesicher Name</td><td >dt. Name</td><td >wiss. Name</td><td >Fischer</td><td >Sportangler</td></tr> 
<tr><td >BESUGO</td><td >Achselfleckbrasse</td><td >PAGELLUS ACARNE</td><td >18 CM</td><td >18 CM</td></tr> 
<tr><td >BICA</td><td >Rotbrasse</td><td >PAGELLUS ERYTHRINUS</td><td >15 CM</td><td >18 CM</td></tr> 
<tr><td >DOURADA</td><td >Dorade, Goldbrasse</td><td >SPARUS AURATA</td><td >19 CM</td><td >20 CM</td></tr> 
<tr><td >FANECA</td><td >Franzosendorsch</td><td >TRISOPTERUS LUSCUS</td><td >17 CM</td><td >18 CM</td></tr> 
<tr><td >GORAZ</td><td >Rote Fleckbrasse, Graubarsch</td><td >PAGELLUS BOGARAVEO</td><td >25 CM</td><td >25 CM</td></tr> 
<tr><td >CHOUPA</td><td >Streifenbrasse</td><td >SPONDYLIOSOMA CANTHARUS</td><td >23 CM</td><td >23 CM</td></tr> 
<tr><td >PARGO LEG.</td><td >Sackbrasse</td><td >PAGRUS PAGRUS</td><td >20 CM</td><td >25 CM</td></tr> 
<tr><td >SARGO-SAFIA</td><td >Zweibindenbrasse</td><td >DIPLODUS VULGARIS</td><td >15 CM</td><td >18 CM</td></tr> 
<tr><td >SARGO-VEADO</td><td >Zebrabrasse</td><td >DIPLODUS CERVINUS</td><td >15 CM</td><td >18 CM</td></tr> 
<tr><td >SARGO-LEGITIMO</td><td >Geißbrasse</td><td >DIPLODUS SARGUS</td><td >15 CM</td><td >18 CM</td></tr> 
<tr><td >ROBALO-LEGITIM</td><td >Wolfsbarsch</td><td >DICENTRARCHUS LABRAX</td><td >36 CM</td><td >36 CM</td></tr> 
<tr><td >AREEIRO</td><td >Scheefschnut, (Plattfisch)</td><td >LEPIDORHOMBUS SPP</td><td >20 CM</td><td >30 CM</td></tr> 
<tr><td >PREGADO</td><td >Steinbutt</td><td >SCOPHTALMUS MAXIMUS</td><td >30 CM</td><td >30 CM</td></tr> 
<tr><td >LINGUADO</td><td >Seezunge</td><td >SOLEA SPP</td><td >24 CM</td><td >30 CM</td></tr> 
<tr><td >SOLHA</td><td >Scholle</td><td >PLEURONECTES PLATESSA</td><td >27 CM</td><td >30 CM</td></tr> 
<tr><td >RODOVALHO</td><td >Glattbutt</td><td >SCOPHTHALMUS RHOMBUS</td><td >30 CM</td><td >30 CM</td></tr> 
<tr><td >BADEJO</td><td >Wittling</td><td >MERLANGIUS MERLANGUS</td><td >27 CM</td><td >27 CM</td></tr> 
<tr><td >FERREIRA</td><td >Marmorbrasse</td><td >LITHOGNATHUS MORMYRUS</td><td >15 CM</td><td >18 CM</td></tr> 
</table>

MfG uli-k


----------



## Sargo (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Portugal/Algarve Angel-Erfahrungen?*

|bla:|bla:|bla:  Hy, hier Sargo

Ich starte am 25.12. für eine Woche zum Fischen an die Algarve,
sonst noch jemand da ? Werde diesmal Tintenfischstücke als
Köder versuchen nachdem ich beim letzten Mal gesehen habe, daß damit die richtig großen Sargos gefangen wurden.

Bin wieder gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen und werde Euch nach 
Rückkehr wie immer berichten. Wenn icxh doch nur Bilder ins Forum stellen könnte, das werde ich wohl in diesem Leben nicht mehr lernen.

Allen Portugalfans frohe Weihnachten !!

SARGO     :q:q:q:q:q:q:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Puckrapfen (29. März 2007)

*AW: Portugal/Algarve Angel-Erfahrungen?*

Hi ich wolte mal fragen wie großen die Dornhaie und Rochen sind die man von der Küste fangen kann. Kann man diese Fische nur über sandigen Grund fangenoder auch von den Klippen?
MFG


----------



## Sargo (29. März 2007)

*AW: Portugal/Algarve Angel-Erfahrungen?*

Hy,

also habe noch nie gesehen, daß jemand einen Hai vom Ufer gefangen hat, denke das kommt sehr selten vor. Daß Rochen gefangen werden habe ich schon gesehen, es waren aber eher kleinere Exemplare.

Grüße

SARGO


PS: Ganz generell würde ich viele Fische bis zu 3 - 4 kg erwarten aber vom Ufer aus selten etwas größeres zumal Du
richtigerweise nicht von den Klippen fischen möchtest. Warum hast Du Deine Frage nicht in den laufenden treat (Algarve update) gestellt, da geht es im Moment zum Thema Portugal 
voll ab .....

:q :q :q :q


----------



## Jose (29. März 2007)

*AW: Portugal/Algarve Angel-Erfahrungen?*



uli-k schrieb:


> Hallo, habe die Tabelle mal übersetzt und die deutschen Bezeichnungen eingefügt.


hallo uli, schöne arbeit - fishbase geplündert?
obwohl -|kopfkrat - ein besugo schmeckt mir irgendwie besser als eine "Achselfleckbrasse" - klingt irgendwie nach versagendem deo, ne?
aber gute arbeit - wer das überprüfen oder sogar noch mehr wissen will: hier ist es:    http://filaman.ifm-geomar.de/search.php?lang=German
 (cabrao |rolleyes , falas portugues?)

...und ansonsten, wie SARGO schon meinte, guckst du (auch) hier: Algarve update


----------



## sdobri (30. März 2007)

*AW: Portugal/Algarve Angel-Erfahrungen?*

Hallo , angele auch oft in portugal habe dort siet neuesten verwandschaft , meine eltern sind dorthin ausgewandert.der angelladen in aljezur ist seit 2 jahren zu , aber in lagos oben an der festung gibt es einen sehr guten angelladen.hat schon mal jemand in carrapateira an dem auslauf geangelt und auch schon etwas gefangen,brauche tipps bin bis jetzt dort immer leer ausgegangen , ist halt ein schöner strand für die kinder


----------



## Jose (30. März 2007)

*AW: Portugal/Algarve Angel-Erfahrungen?*



sdobri schrieb:


> ... carrapateira an dem auslauf geangelt...


guckst du Algarve update und vielleicht besonders das
spezielle fragen zu carra bis sagres gerne - allgemeine eher nicht, weil grundkurs im angeln in P im meer ist: schauen, kopieren, probieren - und lesen natürlich und nolte fragen, hehe.
angelgeschäfte? fragst du nach cooperativa, brauchst kein teuren tand, schnur, blei, boia, haken (kein fisch in P fragt nach "limerick", "sneck" oder sonstigen haken - wollen leckeren frischen köder und die rechte zeit, ebbe,flut, windrichtung, wellenstärke.und die saison, die richtige. 
nochmal: bester tip ist fischen wie die anderen fischen (copy!) und material in portugal kaufen - spart echt geld !!!
oder mercado, auch ne alternative,


----------



## Sargo (1. April 2007)

*AW: Portugal/Algarve Angel-Erfahrungen?*

Hy,

die Stelle ist wirklich sehr reizvoll und es muß auch etwas zu fangen geben. Denke am Besten wird es sein, wenn die Dämmerung kommt und nachts. Kurz vor dem Strand sind ja Felsen und auf denen stehen eigentlich immer jede Menge Angler

und die fangen auch immer sehr gut.

Werde im Mai wieder vor Ort sein und je nach Zeit auch mal Carrapateira eine Chance geben.

Grüße, bis bald im Forum

Von Nolte kommen bestimmt noch bessere tips

|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Nolte (1. April 2007)

*AW: Portugal/Algarve Angel-Erfahrungen?*



sdobri schrieb:


> Hallo , angele auch oft in portugal habe dort siet neuesten verwandschaft , meine eltern sind dorthin ausgewandert.der angelladen in aljezur ist seit 2 jahren zu , aber in lagos oben an der festung gibt es einen sehr guten angelladen.hat schon mal jemand in carrapateira an dem auslauf geangelt und auch schon etwas gefangen,brauche tipps bin bis jetzt dort immer leer ausgegangen , ist halt ein schöner strand für die kinder


 
|bla: Hallo Sdobri!...

Im Sommer ist/s Algemein schwer am Tag was zu fangen,ganz besonderes wen man das kombiniert (Kinder am Strand + Angel),das werd nix!.. Carrapateira ist ein super Platzman fängt 
da Seher gut,muss nur die richtige technik anwenden und die richtige Köder am Richtige Platz, und dann kommt noch der zeitpunkt des wassers nicht vergessen die letzten zwei Stunden vor Ebbe oderflut sind immer die besten...Im Carrapateira zu fischen werde ich die "chumbadinha" (durchBlei direkt am haken)der Gewicht soll so ausgewählt werden das die Köder 
am Grund halt,oder alt die Posen fischerei,der feststellpose ist der bessere metode (wellen und so) ... Man kan auch die schwere Variante fischen aber es wird stressig mit den hänger.

Nolte


----------



## sdobri (2. April 2007)

*AW: Portugal/Algarve Angel-Erfahrungen?*

hallo
esteinmal danke für die antworten.welchen köder soll ich am besten benutzen , die einheimischen nehmen ja oft sardinenstücke, die gehen aber immer so leicht vom hacken.wie montiere ich den köder am besten


----------



## Puckrapfen (2. April 2007)

*AW: Portugal/Algarve Angel-Erfahrungen?*

Hey Nolte,

wann bist Du genau in der Gegend?
Wir sind zwischen dem 23.05-31.05 da.

MFG


----------



## Puckrapfen (2. April 2007)

*AW: Portugal/Algarve Angel-Erfahrungen?*

Hi,
sardienen beköderst du am besten mit hife der fäden aus einem damenstrumpf. Einfach um die sardienen wickeln.
mfg


----------



## Sargo (2. April 2007)

*AW: Portugal/Algarve Angel-Erfahrungen?*

Hy Puckrapfen,

glaube Du hast da was verwechselt. Der Nolte geht glaube ich nicht nach Portugal, aber ich werde da sein.

Wo wohnt Ihr denn ?


Sargo  |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri











Puckrapfen schrieb:


> Hey Nolte,
> 
> wann bist Du genau in der Gegend?
> Wir sind zwischen dem 23.05-31.05 da.
> ...


----------



## Puckrapfen (2. April 2007)

*AW: Portugal/Algarve Angel-Erfahrungen?*

Oh stimmt.

http://www.algarve-abc.de/carrapateira/carrapateira.html

Hier werden wir wohnen.
mfg


----------



## Nolte (4. April 2007)

*AW: Portugal/Algarve Angel-Erfahrungen?*



sdobri schrieb:


> hallo
> ersteinmal danke für die antworten.welchen köder soll ich am besten benutzen , die einheimischen nehmen ja oft sardinenstücke, die gehen aber immer so leicht vom hacken.wie montiere ich den köder am besten


 
Hy Leute!...

Sardine werd entweder frisch oder  gesalzen (mit meersalz ein paar Stunde vor den fischen)Anzgeködert, der Salz zieht
die flüssigkeit, und die Sardine werde etwas härte und hält besser am Hakenund dann kommt drauf an vo man fischt und mit welche Art des Fischen man Angel will...Mit grundangel und von der Klippen werde ich die scwantzstüke nehmen und erst mal mit der Nadel Richtung Schwanz und dann ein alber Schlaufe
ohne knoten
am schwantz,hält Bomben fest mit frische Sardine,mit gesalzene
kan man es mit silikon schnur befestigen ideal...

In "Algarve Update" Kanst meherere interessante tips lesen...

Nolte


----------

